# I got to take a workshop with



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Peter Dixon . He was great . He made it easy to understand everything . Lots of hands on time and lots of time to make cheese. I would highly recommend taking a class with him if you could . I am uploading pictures from the class and will post the link when done.


Patty


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome! Nothing beats some hands on learning from a pro! 
Megan


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is the link to some pictures. I will post more this week.

http://community.webshots.com/user/patty0315

Patty


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that link and hope you enjoy the results from all you learned.

Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW glad you were able to take that!


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the photos - that looks like it was lots of fun!


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

There is a place North of Waco on I35 that has great classes. Homestead something...... I would have to go find the name.


----------

